# blown fuses



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

ok so i had an issue with my digital controler deciding to take a shart on me while at school last month. got all that worked out big ups to jesse and andrew, while the car was down i decided to rewire the entire thing and clean it up a bit and i finally finished the car today and turned it on and now i keep blowing the main fuse...... what could be the issue, my pumps kick on for a few seconds then the fuse goes pop....... any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: blown fuses (onelowjolf)*

someone anyone?? come on people i know its st. patty's day.... btw dont give your bouncers a hard time while your getting wasted.... thats what i am going to do right now instead of drinking!


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: blown fuses (onelowjolf)*

i remember someone posting this before. 
Where are you getting your power source from? 
Someone had their grounds wrong or they were getting power from the wrong source and it kept blowing fuses.


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: blown fuses (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

i am having this same problem. it started out of no where. the other day i noticed the main 30amp fuse was blown. When i install a new one the compressors will turn back on and build air, til the tanks are filled. then when they need to kick back on, the fuse will blow????


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

wires to the relay are wrong? how many compressors u running? those power wires could have heated up and melted a hole leaving live wired on the body somewhere?
dom


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

A clamp meter is a great purchase too, you could clamp the power wire going to the compressor and see how many amps it's actually drawing. If you see it's normal and it blows a fuse, you most likely have a short somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

i am running 2 pumps, i will check to see if any wires are melted since i did soder (spelling.... its to early for me) everything together. and i will check on the relay also....... thanks everyone, i hope you all had a good time last night


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

A dead short will pop a fuse instantly.
If the pump runs, fills the tank. then the next time it pops a fuse.
it can be the check valve not working in the leader line.
basically the pressure is sitting on the head of the pump, and it takes a lot of effort to start building that much faster, it tries to pull more power to make up for it and you blow a fuse.
But what model compressor are we talking about? What size is the fuse?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

this is another reason to have a distribution block with a fuse going to each compressor, that way you can troubleshoot it better.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

I have a question regarding this topic.
I already have a amp kit for my stereo with a 4 gauge wire and and a 65 watt fuse. I have two amps (sub, interiors), I will use this line to run the two amps along with the two 400cc comps. 
My question is the fuse large enough to handle all of the drwaing power?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (gpips101)*

it depends on what amp you have. Dual 400c pull 50/51 amps. So...if your amps are drawing more than 15 amps, your going to blow fuses.


_Modified by fasttt600 at 11:17 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

bump for Burlington VT. I went to UVM, but that was years ago. Is new world tortila still there? I would give my first born away for a burrito right now.


_Modified by fasttt600 at 11:19 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_bump for Burlington VT. I went to UVM, but that was years ago. Is new world tortila still there? I would give my first born away for a burrito right now.

indeed it is.
ok so i need to add up all the power drawage for all amps and comps then get a fuse that can handle all of that power?
Also becuase i dont have the manuals for the amps and dont look at them a whole lot is there a sticker on them that indicates how much power they draw?


_Modified by gpips101 at 2:39 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i run a 4 gauge wire with a 60 amp fuse to a distribution block with dual 8 gauge wires out for each compressor relay. if you are only running a 4 gauge with a 60~ amp fuse for dual 400's and an amp, you will more then likely be blowing that fuse if the amp is pushing while the compressors are on


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (gpips101)*

yeah, just google the name and model number of the amp, and you should be able to find the amp draw. A quick test would be just undo the amp, and see if you blow any fuses with the compressors by them selves.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_i run a 4 gauge wire with a 60 amp fuse to a distribution block with dual 8 gauge wires out for each compressor relay. if you are only running a 4 gauge with a 60~ amp fuse for dual 400's and an amp, you will more then likely be blowing that fuse if the amp is pushing while the compressors are on

OK so if i get a distribution block that is has a fuse on it(?) it should be fine? How large of a fuse is in the block?


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_yeah, just google the name and model number of the amp, and you should be able to find the amp draw.

Good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

depends on how many amps total you could be drawing through that 4 gauge wire, and the length of the 4 gauge. i wouldnt try to pull more then 70 amps through 4 gauge over 15 feet. id goto 2 gauge


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

ok so i disconnected my pumps, and then hooked one up at a time and they both run when run seperatly, but when i connect both the fuse pops, i am running a 15 amp fuse like the kit came with. now i let my take fill up with one pump but the pump got super hot and smelled like something is on fire, i checked everything nothing was burnt..... i am super stumped
btw i am running dual viair 400c's


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

each 400c is pulling 26 amps. You need a larger fuse.
get a 60amp fuse and it should be fine as long as your not using it with an amp/subs


_Modified by 05slvrstonegray1.8t at 12:39 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

when i got the kit it was only running 15 amp fuse, and it ran fine for months


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_when i got the kit it was only running 15 amp fuse, and it ran fine for months

There is no way. Run at least 60, if not 80.
With 2 400's I run 4 gauge and an 80 amp fuse.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok i will try that. will running a fuse that is entirly to small cause the pumps to smoke?? stupid question i know but it smelled like something had been burning and my garage had a bit of white smoke it in...... and the pump was hotter then a naked curly haired brunette laying in my bed


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no way. Run at least 60, if not 80.
With 2 400's I run 4 gauge and an 80 amp fuse.

Im running a 2 gauge with a 65 right now with 2 amps, will add 2 400cc viair comps, what fuse should i be running 90?
The sub amp says to run a 90 fuse with 2 gauge for the amp alone, and im running two amps and a 65 and havent had an issue to date. (been running it that way for ~5years now)


_Modified by gpips101 at 6:49 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (gpips101)*

I wouldn't recomend running the stereo and air ride on the same power wire. It confuses a lot when you have problems.
Its normal for the compressor to get red hot. smoke? I wouldnt think so unless something was on it.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:42 PM 3-19-2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:01 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (gpips101)*

it wasnt red hot but it was deffinatly hot
gpips please post your own thread not trying to be an ass but i am trying to find help with my problem not your questions about running an amp on the same line as pumps


_Modified by onelowjolf at 6:54 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

gpipes i think your going to need more than a 90fuse if your amps alone are taking 65. The dual 400's will need a 60 amp fuse alone.
onelowjolf, try using a bigger fuse like suggested and you should have your problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_gpipes i think your going to need more than a 90fuse if your amps alone are taking 65. The dual 400's will need a 60 amp fuse alone.

Thanks, where does everyone get their distribution blocks and large fuses like 100+ amperage?
onelowjolf dont mean to jack your thread










_Modified by gpips101 at 9:37 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (gpips101)*

if you dont mean to jack my thread....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by onelowjolf at 11:07 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_if you dont mean to jack my thread....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Alright if u really want to be like that, since it was on the topic...
new thread started







more than welcome to jack it....off


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (gpips101)*

thank you.....
my pumps say max amps is 16 amps.... if thats the case then why would i run 60 amp fuse to the pumps??


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

16 amps on a viair 400c? 
On the spec sheet I was looking at it says 26. I even double checked
with another site. 



_Modified by 05slvrstonegray1.8t at 11:53 AM 3-19-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_thank you.....
my pumps say max amps is 16 amps.... if thats the case then why would i run 60 amp fuse to the pumps?? 

what model do you have?
Most Viair 400's Iv seen say 30 amps on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i thought the 400 maybe its the 440 i dunno ill go check it out again, its been a stressful few days


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

maybe the 444's? they're 19 amps. Drawing 38 total for the duals


----------

